# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trebamo fotografije

## Mamita

Trebamo fotografije u digitalnom obliku (može skenirane, naravno) napravljene odmah nakon poroda s mamom i bebom. Znači bitno je da imamo prikaz koža na kožu, prvi podoj, neokupane bebe i slične. Fotografije će se iskoristiti za poster i prezentaciju na temu: _"Neprocjenjiva važnost kontakta koža na kožu i prvog podoja za zdravlje novorođenčeta"_ na Simpoziju primalja ove godine u Zadru. Zahvaljujem
Mial na pp

----------


## Mamita

podižem

nitko ne želi pozirati?

----------


## Nika

imam ja nešto   :Razz:  
ali nije digitalna fotka nego skenirana

----------


## Fortuna

imam ja ako vam odgovaraju
pogledajte http://moresnova.blog.hr/arhiva-2004-12.html#130047 ali imam jos di se vidi da sam u lokvi krvi a on mi na prsima, da mi babica odma pomaze ga staviti tacno da doji , nije vagan vec tek 2 ipo sata nakon rodenja kad sam ga vec dojila, nije okupan vec tek 11-i dan i slicno pa ako triba samo recite

----------


## Mamita

> imam ja nešto   
> ali nije digitalna fotka nego skenirana


ma to ti je to

----------


## VedranaV

Fortuna, baš takve nam trebaju, hvala! Možeš ih poslati Mamiti?

----------


## Mamita

da ja sam gledala ali nisam uspjela otvoriti cijelu stranicu  :/

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Mi bi pozirali  :D  Kome i kako šaljem fotke i koje veličine trebaju biti?

----------


## Mamita

mommy mommy 
skrolaj na vrh  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

:Embarassed:   Ups, nekako previdjeh zadnju rečenicu obavijesti...

----------

